# Male Gardevoir's comics.



## Thorne (Nov 26, 2008)

I HAD to do my own after seeing Mike's comics, I've actually never played pokémon MD2, but I know the story and played the original one, so that's good enough.

this is pretty much the prologue, and it's my first comic ever, so be nice please :sweatdrop:. 

part 1: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Prologue

I wanted to Make something like Explorers of Oddity without copying it completely, so I'm going to have a different story, ALSO: No "Was human but turned to a Pokémon for various reasons" expect jokes breaking the fourth wall, by the way. But despite that, it's going to have a more serious theme in general, I find it easier to make up serious dialogs and stories then random ones.


*THANKS TO:*
mike the Foxhog, for posting the link to the sprites/giving me inspiration.
SergeantwaffleS, for telling me where the sprites where. :sweatdrop:
Whoever ripped various sprites: For ripping various sprites.
Anyone who likes the comics: The former stated group of Pokémon/humans are a wonderful group of lifeforms.
GIMP: For being the best free photo editing program around.
the Tin-o-phone: For being the most epic thing created by man.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 26, 2008)

Male Gardevoir said:


> mike the hedgefox


*headdesk* *headdesk* *headdesk* *headdesk*...

Anyway, looking good for your first ever attempt =D Just try to get my username right and it could be great XD


----------



## Thorne (Nov 26, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> *headdesk* *headdesk* *headdesk* *headdesk*...
> 
> Anyway, looking good for your first ever attempt =D Just try to get my username right and it could be great XD


Oh shi- I'm sorry, I'll fix that.
Thanks for the feedback. :3


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 26, 2008)

I think it's a bit early for me to say much about this, but right now this looks like it is going to be pretty interesting.


----------



## Flora (Nov 26, 2008)

"Hedgefox..." XP

It looks pretty interesting so far. ^^


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 26, 2008)

> I wanted to Make something like Explorers of Oddity *without copying it completely*, so I'm going to have a different story...


So... why not make a different comic? o.O


----------



## Thorne (Nov 27, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> So... why not make a different comic? o.O


that's what I'm doing..

EDIT: The first part is up, it took all my free time, so I hope the time was worth it. :dead:


----------



## Flora (Nov 27, 2008)

fifth panel is made of win. XP


----------



## Philly (Nov 28, 2008)

You put a reference to Metal Gear Awesome in there, nice!  I deem this comic 9/10.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 28, 2008)

Looking good but it is a little hard to figure who is saying what so maybe colour code it to make it clear.


----------



## Thorne (Nov 28, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Looking good but it is a little hard to figure who is saying what so maybe colour code it to make it clear.


I'll remember that.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 29, 2008)

MG said:
			
		

> SergeantwaffleS, for telling me where the sprites where. :sweatdrop:


Just felt like telling you that you spelled "were" wrong.


----------



## Flora (Nov 29, 2008)

Rereading and I just noticed the upside-down Jesus. XP


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 29, 2008)

Quite awesome! So far, more creative than others that I have seen.

By the way, where _did_ you get the sprites?


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 29, 2008)

Erindor the Espeon said:


> Quite awesome! So far, more creative than others that I have seen.
> 
> By the way, where _did_ you get the sprites?


The Spriters' Resource.

It has all kinds of sprites. =D


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh! Thank you very much. That's extremely helpful.

(Notice my Avatar. :3)


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 30, 2008)

iphillip1 said:


> You put a reference to Metal Gear Awesome in there, nice!


You stole my comment!!!


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 5, 2009)

Love it.


----------



## Thorne (Jan 5, 2009)

VelvetEspeon said:


> Love it.


Thanks, shame I've lost all inspiration to update this comic what so ever.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 5, 2009)

Ehh...happens.


----------



## Lord Jon Stall (Jan 5, 2009)

Dangit!  I wanted to see what happened to Charmander and Jesus!  Oh, and that Probopass guy.


----------



## Thorne (Jan 5, 2009)

Lord Jon Stall said:


> Dangit!  I wanted to see what happened to Charmander and Jesus!  Oh, and that Probopass guy.


Jesus was a joke, he just showed up, like he do in Metal Gear Awesome.
I might make a comic with another story, I don't find the current one appealing enough.


----------

